# Carbs



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

How many carbs does everybody take in on a bulk?...


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Going to try and bulk around september time using no fats or as less as possible. Only carbs and protein, see how that turns out.

Using mostly tuna (1.4g fat/tin), chicken, rice, sweet potatoes, oats, Pasta (1g fat). So I'll try to keep it under 15g fat per day.

Probably 350g Protein and Carbs being around 600g - This is rough, haven't calculated though.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Juic3Up said:


> Going to try and bulk around september time using no fats or as less as possible. Only carbs and protein, see how that turns out.
> 
> Using mostly tuna (1.4g fat/tin), chicken, rice, sweet potatoes, oats, Pasta (1g fat). So I'll try to keep it under 15g fat per day.
> 
> Probably 350g Protein and Carbs being around 600g - This is rough, haven't calculated though.


Sounds interesting... I'm currently bulking on 380 C / 130 F / 220 P, sometimes some are higher/lower than others but seems to be working good... Bulking til end of Aug then the cut :laugh:


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

Juic3Up said:


> Going to try and bulk around september time using no fats or as less as possible. Only carbs and protein, see how that turns out.
> 
> Using mostly tuna (1.4g fat/tin), chicken, rice, sweet potatoes, oats, Pasta (1g fat). So I'll try to keep it under 15g fat per day.
> 
> Probably 350g Protein and Carbs being around 600g - This is rough, haven't calculated though.


What's your reason for keeping the fats so low?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Juic3Up said:


> So I'll try to keep it under 15g fat per day.
> 
> .


Something tells me this isn't a healthy idea....


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

To many in the past but after 2 years I've finally found out I'm really carb sensitive so keeping them low all the time now shame everything that's nice has carbs


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm cutting on 225g carbs,350g protein,100g fats. When bulking I will up the carbs to about 500g and work from there.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Lean bulking on 350p 150c and 200f

Fats have made a big difference, mostly the healthy variety of course.


----------



## Stvjon41 (Jan 16, 2011)

15g fat per day? Seems extremely low


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Well actually I've found out it's most definately not going to be that low because it can't lol. I'm on low fat bulk, calculated diet and macros last night and it came to 50g fat. I could of made it lower to about 30-40g but for me to actually get the found down me I need the extra bit.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Food	Calories	Protein	Carb	Fat

6am	4 Egg White Scrambled	68	16	0	0

X2 Brown Bread	172	8	36	2

X2 Scoop Whey (USN Muscle Fuel STS)	408	44	49	4

9am	X2 Sweet Potatoes	294	4	64	1

X1 Tin Tuna	190	42	0	1

X2 Spoon Mayo (Low fat)	30	0	4	2

11.30am	200g Pasta	286	14	49	3

200g Chicken	223	40	0	7

X2 Spoon Mayo (Low fat)	30	0	4	2

2pm	X2 Sweet Potatoes	294	4	64	1

X1 Tin Tuna	190	42	0	1

X2 Spoon Mayo (Low fat)	30	0	4	2

4.30pm	X2 Scoop Whey (USN Muscle Fuel STS)	408	44	49	4

60g Fine Oats	240	8	40	4

6pm	Banana	135	2	35	1

8pm	X2 Scoop Whey (USN Muscle Fuel STS)	408	44	49	4

X1 Scoop Malto/Dextrose	186	0	47	0

10pm	X2 Sweet Potatoes	294	4	64	4

200g Chicken	223	40	0	7

Nando's Sauce	6	0	1	0

Total 4,115	356	559	50

Not sure if this table will turn out a mess or organised by copy and pasting it here lol


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I've bulked on around 6,000cals before but it hasn't been as clean as I'm doing this time, so I reckon just over 4,000cals of clean diet is pretty good.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'd actually kill someone if it meant I could eat 4000 calories a day and not get fat


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

L11 said:


> I'd actually kill someone if it meant I could eat 4000 calories a day and not get fat


Lol I feel ur pain bro !


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ps I'm FAT :-(


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> Going to try and bulk around september time using no fats or as less as possible. Only carbs and protein, see how that turns out.
> 
> Using mostly tuna (1.4g fat/tin), chicken, rice, sweet potatoes, oats, Pasta (1g fat). So I'll try to keep it under 15g fat per day.
> 
> Probably 350g Protein and Carbs being around 600g - This is rough, haven't calculated though.


You need fats in your diet to regulate your hormones, really low fats = low test


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Justin Cider said:


> How many carbs does everybody take in on a bulk?...


I aim for around (or just over)

1g pro/lb

0.5g fat/lb

Then make the rest up with carbs, so about 300-350g


----------

